# Ducks or Geese



## seagulhunter4life (Oct 7, 2004)

just wondering what hunters enjoy more, a flock of mallards swiftly jerking back in forth cupping in to your decoys, or a flock of big ole' ganders set and maple leafing down to you?? I personally love them both.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

You forgot snows maple leafing from from the skies above! But big candas are just as fun.


----------



## Marlo (Oct 9, 2004)

seagulhunter4life said:


> just wondering what hunters enjoy more, a flock of mallards swiftly jerking back in forth cupping in to your decoys, or a flock of big ole' ganders set and maple leafing down to you?? I personally love them both.


I love having a sweet spread of puddler deeks out in front of our boat blind with a single, lonely goose flying low in the distance and then letting off a few hail calls to turn her, have her fly closer, closer... moving to intermediate greeting and then have her fly right overhead practically beaking her neck trying to find the geese in the spread of ducks below!

... had fun doing this sunday!!

Just getting her off her course to make a close flyby right over out boat was worth the whole hunt. She buzzed us, just a little to high to shoot at, took a look at all our duck decoys, trying to find the geese and then flew off to the clucks and honks of a nice flock flying nearby.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

decoying snow geese is no. 1


----------



## Squeeker (Apr 1, 2004)

I would have to agree with the Snow geese maple leafing. Didn't even know there was a term for that until I heard it on this website.

I've always wanted to get that in a nice photo. It's the coolest thing to see them do that in front of you.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Boy, it's tough to beat snows when they're "shucking" in so fast you can't shoot...only to watch them put on the brakes and do a 180...all in the span of a second or two.

Speaking of...... is it scouting time yet??? :lol:


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

I like the snows in the spring when they circle around and around. It is so great. I also like big honkers comming in.


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Is this a kinder and gentler GB3?


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

God love ya GB-3 :lol: :lol: :wink:


----------



## seagulhunter4life (Oct 7, 2004)

speaking of spring snow goose hunting. Is there a season open to NR in North Dakota??


----------



## Goosepride (Sep 29, 2003)

Man, anything that comes in gets my blood flowing. One thing I've never done though is set up dekes and have the snow goose "tornado" fly in. I think that would be a lot of fun. I've sneaked geese before and waited probably 20 yards out from thousands and had flocks of a thousand drop in over my head...I imagine it has to be something like that...only better!! Hopefully one day it will happen!!!


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

Tis The.....


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

I love watching lessers or snows cup in and drop so fast their wing tips almost touch each other or watching a big group of them break formation turn into a ball of confusion on the way down. But my all time favorite is those late season canadas coasting into the spread, clucking and moaning. Talking to them with the short reed. Its like your having a conversation with an old friend. Man... is it December yet??


----------



## Drew Willemsen (Sep 29, 2003)

Having the birds literally jump over your feet is my fave!!


----------



## Marlo (Oct 9, 2004)

dblkluk said:


> I love watching lessers or snows cup in and drop so fast their wing tips almost touch each other or watching a big group of them break formation turn into a ball of confusion on the way down. But my all time favorite is those late season canadas coasting into the spread, clucking and moaning. Talking to them with the short reed. Its like your having a conversation with an old friend. Man... is it December yet??


LOL! yeah an old friend who's head you're about to blow off.. :sniper:


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)




----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

:withstupid: I am with Marlo. :beer:


----------



## bear04 (Oct 5, 2004)

I choose the feeling when you know that the ducks are committed and they have to weave through the flooded timber fliping from side to side just to land in your spread. :beer: :beer:


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

> I choose the feeling when you know that the ducks are committed and they have to weave through the flooded timber fliping from side to side just to land in your spread


.

Mallards in flooded timber is the one thing I must experience in my lifetime!


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

Im with Dblkluk on the big canadas. For me nothing beats a pair and 13lbers coasting in from a couple hundred yards out, and getting so close you can see their tongue move as the honk. :sniper:


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

i think i would have to go with the snows when they come bombing in. i also love when high flying mallards cup their wings and soar down. i love that f-16 jet roar they make when they do that.


----------



## Ithaca1 (Nov 24, 2003)

Nothing beats the site of them hitting the ground from 40yds in the air just after you put the steel to them!!

Just Kidding!

Mallards and Snow Geese doing the power drop from high altitude are my favorite


----------



## zettler (Sep 7, 2002)

dblkluk said:


> > I choose the feeling when you know that the ducks are committed and they have to weave through the flooded timber fliping from side to side just to land in your spread
> 
> 
> .
> ...


Still recovering from my week in ND (flu, daughter just had surgery today, etc.) but wanted to let you know if your in IL or AR, let me know and I can make arrangements!

Once again, a BIG THANK YOU to several in this thread and elsewhere for my good fortune of last week. A report will be forthcoming, once the laundry is done....
:beer:


----------



## duxnbux (Feb 25, 2002)

Specks committed is tough to beat...

I have only had 2 in the fall but it was sweet.


----------



## turkishgold11 (Oct 25, 2004)

can't say much for snows because I do not see many of them up here is north west washington, but noting get blood flowing like seeing even a small flock of like 6-8 honkers locking up and coming down into my spread.
!! Cupped Wings and Blue Skies !! :thumb:


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

how about a flock of ring bills that you can hear from a mile a way but cant see intill they jet 20 feet over your head from behind through the fog and you just look at your hunting partner and you cant really say anything cuz it all happend so fast. that probably wasnt a fair answer though. between geese and mallards? i dunno a big bunch of honkers floating into 3 blazing guns sure is fun. they fall hard. but mallards, be it a tornado or single off in the distance, they will never stop making my stomach jump. i say a 33.3% mix of mallards geese and divers is a good combo. oneday when i get introduced to decoying snows we'll switch it around to 25% each. :beer:


----------



## Snow Hunter (Nov 16, 2004)

It is tough to decide which is better, they are all a bit different and they all get my heart racing. Late season in a corn field, hunting mallards when all they want to do is eat and come pouring into the decoys. Or maybe snows when they come off big water and tornado down into your decoys by the thousands. It could be a flock of big honkers floating down makin' noise the whole way until you let em' have it. All I know is that I love North dakota waterfowl hunting.


----------

